# What are low light plants to add to tank for nitrite?



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just curious what are some good plants to add to tank to clean water for nitrate nirtrite. Going away for 10 days would like to add extra stuff. Going to add extra home made filters but would like to know from people who do plant aquarium what best out there for low maintances 
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not aware of any plants for nitrite.

For nitrate, you want fast growing plants which tend to be higher light. You could try vallisneria.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

If you're not going to be feeding in those 10 days, why do you feel you need plants? Your bioload will be low, since you're not adding food, the filter you normally have should be plenty.


----------



## Girlgia (Oct 30, 2019)

1. Water Lettuce
2. Duckweed
3. Marimo


----------

